

Hackert0wn - psytek
http://hackert0wn.com

======
driverdan
This is _extremely_ misleading, perhaps one of the most misleading
crowdfunding projects I've seen.

They almost always use present tense which makes it seem like everything
already exists. From the campaign:

"Located in New York City, Hackert0wn is an epicenter for innovation and
education to advance green technology and sustainability."

NO IT'S NOT! It's an idea in 4 peoples' minds. It doesn't exist so you can't
make claims about it like this.

Almost all of the photos they show are of related tech and have no bearing on
this project. Do they actually have permission to use those photos? Some look
like they're taken directly from product manufacturers and other copyright
protected sources.

No wonder they're using indiegogo instead of Kickstarter. Kickstart would
never let them get away with this.

~~~
psytek
We've open sourced the 3d Maya file that we've been working on the past few
months. We'd love to hear your feedback!

[http://www.indiegogo.com/hackert0wn?c=activity&a=1498290](http://www.indiegogo.com/hackert0wn?c=activity&a=1498290)

Thanks,

psytek

P.S. We've also split the project into phases as per the suggestions and added
much more concrete details. Keep the feedback coming!

------
duiker101
From the video to me it looks more like "Hey wouldn't it be cool to get all
the cool thing you could ever want in one place? Sure! Let's build it! But we
need money! No worries let's just start one of those fundraising things where
you say all the cool things could ever get in a video and people throw money
to you! I'd say we need about 1.5m! Yhea! Let's do it!" then a reasoned thing
as it should be...

~~~
psytek
Where there's a will there's a way! Ideas have to start somewhere. We're more
than just an idea at this stage. We've got blueprints, contracts and a crowd-
funding campaign going.

------
travisp
This seems overly ambitious. Is "FarmLand" really needed to create a viable
"Hackert0wn"? Perhaps they should focus on doing one thing well first (such as
an educational center or hackerspace) before adding in side projects that
don't really enhance these other things. I can buy farm fresh food or join a
CSA farm share in New York fairly easily -- I don't see the need to tie it
into my workspace.

~~~
stephengillie
You're right, they could probably shave a lot off that $1.5M if they made
partnerships with other businesses instead of trying to reinvent the wheel.

They'd have fewer tasks to complete as well. What would be necessary for a
good MVPt0wn?

~~~
psytek
I'd say a good MVPt0wn would just be a hackerspace or a coworking space.

------
showerst
Can someone who knows a bit more about this idea chime in on if it's really
plausible? A multi-story building in NYC with an elevator for 1.5MM?

Do they already own the land or something? It sounds like at least one of the
partners already runs a hacker space so I assume they know what they're doing,
but it sounds wildly implausible to me. The typos and errors on the page don't
exactly inspire confidence either =P

~~~
duiker101
You missed the part where it would be made with containers. I assume they do
not know what they are doing.

~~~
Moto7451
Containers can make for some very cool architecture.

[http://weburbanist.com/2008/05/26/cargo-container-homes-
and-...](http://weburbanist.com/2008/05/26/cargo-container-homes-and-offices/)

That said I agree that this looks like its a very idealistic project that
lacks an actual plan besides "cool ideas + money = awesome."

~~~
stephengillie
A connex (45' long container trailer) looks to cost around $1000-$3000 on
eBay, and I think I've heard that's a typical price for one. I'd budget
another $3000 to make it livable - installing drywall walls, electrical
outlets, plumbing a toilet and mini-kitchenette, and a door and window.

The biggest price will be land.

Interestingly: <http://containerhouse.info/how-to-buy-container-home/>

~~~
protomyth
more info from 2011: [http://www.archdaily.com/160892/the-pros-and-cons-of-
cargo-c...](http://www.archdaily.com/160892/the-pros-and-cons-of-cargo-
container-architecture/)

I do think they would run into trouble with the local building codes and
inspectors.

~~~
mcormier
"Shipping container architecture gets a lot of encouraging coverage in the
design world as a trendy green alternative to traditional building materials,
and seems like a smart choice for people looking for eco-consciousness.
However, there are a lot of downsides to building with cargo containers. For
instance, the coatings used to make the containers durable for ocean transport
also happen to contain a number of harmful chemicals, such as chromate,
phosphorous, and lead-based paints. Moreover, wood floors that line the
majority of shipping container buildings are infused with hazardous chemical
pesticides like arsenic and chromium to keep pests away."

YIKES!!

~~~
psytek
The container prep will be done offsite. This is a prefab project.

------
moocow01
The fact that they are reading off of cue cards about their own project isnt
exactly encouraging.

Why do we need spaces specifically marketed to "hacking"? Hacking requires a
computer, a table, a chair and electricity - just about any real estate fits
those parameters.

On top of it 1.5 million through crowdsourcing for this sort of thing I have
to doubt would come even close to cutting it for getting things off the
ground. Syndication through real estate investors would probably give you a
much better shot.

~~~
psytek
Well the point is clearly made in the video... I think you're thinking of co-
working space. A hackerspace is quite different
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackerspace> We do have the option of going with
a real estate investor, however we think it will be more fun to get the
community involved from an early stage and do a crowd funding campaign!

------
bkanber
While I like the idea, I think it's overly ambitious, a bit misleading, and I
don't think these are the people to pull this off. If you read their bios,
it's clear that they have no history of repeated success, or the appropriate
backgrounds to really execute on a project like this. I would not entrust them
with $1.5M.

~~~
psytek
Check out <http://ecobrooklyn.com/> he's our architect, he's been doing this
successfully for years.

------
psytek
Thank you for the valuable feedback. We're updating the campaign now. In the
meantime, check out this awesome 40 container complex built in Korea and
Berlin - <http://www.platoon.org/>

------
dfc
_"hackertown is a an epicenter"_

If you can't be bothered to have someone proofread your first sentence there
is no way I'm even thinking about giving you money.

~~~
psytek
We launched a bit early to get it up for Maker Faire. We've revised several
times now. Thanks for pointing this out.

------
twodayslate
$40/month for a membership will turn into $40/month for rent

~~~
psytek
Not sure what you mean here. The rent for a private studio is $500/m and for
the retail store is $1000/m We're buying the lot so we'll only have to pay
property tax.

~~~
twodayslate
$40/month for membership and the video made it seem like those little bed pods
were included. Sounds like home to me

------
gubatron
Where in Brooklyn do they want to do this? North Greenpoint?

~~~
psytek
Williamsburg, a block away from the Graham Ave L train.

